# starting seeds in rapid rooter plugs?



## KP419 (Nov 29, 2012)

Can you and what is the success rate and recommendation on starting seeds in rapid rooter plugs? Also, what do you guys think is best way to start seeds when doing hydro in DWC?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2012)

yeah they work well..also works well to add to DWC...

take care and be safe


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 30, 2012)

i do all my seeds in rapid rooters. i germ in a glass of water till the shell cracks, then into paper towels till tap root is a 1/2 inch long. then in rapid rooters. haven't lost a seedling yet


----------



## KP419 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 30, 2012)

I plant the seeds directly into the rapid rooters.  Every time you move or handle the seed after the shell has cracked you are taking a chance on damaging it or exposing it to pathogens.  I have 5 (100% germination) I popped into rapid rooters 9 days ago and put into DWC yesterday.


----------



## KP419 (Nov 30, 2012)

I tried starting a few seds before in rapid rooters and they did not sprout. They were just some seeds from a bag of smoke though. I have seeds from a seed bank now and do not want to mess these up as they are expensive. Did you have your rooter plugs in a humidity dome when you started your seeds?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 1, 2012)

While I don't place my seeds into the plugs till I have a tap root. I first soak the plugs in ph'd water. Then place the seedlings in the plugs. I tear off a small corner of the plug and cover the hole. I place the plugs in a tray and add ph'd water to the tray till there is about a 1/2" of water. As the water evaporates &  the plug dries. The plug will wick the water from the tray and stay evenly moist


----------



## KingTut144 (Dec 1, 2012)

i develop a tap root first by putting them in a wet paper towel and then into a ziplock back (to hold the moisture in). Once a tap root is developed, i place them root-down carefully into the plugs about 1/4" down. Then i break off a tiny piece from the corner of the plug and gently stuff the hole [you put the seed in] so that no light gets to it. Depending on how strong the seed is from the beginning will determine if it continues it's life cycle.

I had 14 Tutankhamen seeds and i only got 7 full developments. the others rotted and died...

afterwards, make sure your plugs stay moist but not soaked all the time. 

If you used the starter tray that comes wrapped in the plastic, i might suggest using a hair dryer to the sides of the tray to bring the 'bow' out of them so when you use a humidity dome, the moisture doesn't leak out and takes longer for the seedlings to mature.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 1, 2012)

You can use a dome before the seeds pop, but don't use a humidity dome after the seeds have broken the surface of the rapid rooter.


----------



## Locked (Dec 1, 2012)

I am one of the few who have has little to no succes popping beans in Rapid Rooters. I love them for clones and just bought a bag of 50 off Amazon, but I can't seem to use them for crap to start seeds.  As for domes...I don't use a dome on anything but fresh cut clones. I have never domed a seedling.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 1, 2012)

I think that whether you dome or not depends on your RH.  In winter, RH is not a problem for me, but in the summer, stuff dries out real fast.   I use a dome on unsprouted seeds to help keep the RRs damp enough, but as soon as the seedling shows itself, the dome comes off.


----------



## KingTut144 (Dec 1, 2012)

right on... good advice about the dome. I took my dome off after the second set of seedlings and they did much better so that's the procedure i was going to stick with from now on.

as far as clones go, how long do you keep the dome on them?


----------



## Locked (Dec 1, 2012)

KingTut144 said:
			
		

> as far as clones go, how long do you keep the dome on them?



I like to try and keep the dome off them for periods right off the get go if i have the time to watch them. That's why i do most of my cloning on the weekend except for emergency needs. I cut, clone and dome for 24 hours and then the next day i like to pull the dome for a bit every hour or so. Then I dome them over night and do the same thing but longer time periods with the dome off. A lot will depend on your relative humidity. If you are in an arid area you might have to dome them longer before weening them off. I would error on the side of leaving the dome on. I have had more than a few cuts dry up on me because i left the dome off for too long.   I have been trying various cloning methods lately though and the ones I have done in cut 2 liter soda bottles that have had a dome 24-7 have done well. The ones in my hydro cloner that don't keep a dome all that long have way more roots though. I don't think that is an accident but then again one is hydro.


----------



## 10GBgrowMI05 (Dec 9, 2012)

I Started my seeds in rock wool! I like this stuff a lot. Shot glass the seeds for 24 to 48 hours(until cracked). Moist Paper towel til they get about 1/4 to 1/2 inch taproot.place in insert so the Taproot points downward when placing in rock wool insert, just soak in ph water 30 mins prior to transplant and keep under fluorescent of cfl until you get true leaves.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey 10GB; those kids in yer pic are ready to eat now. I say that because the cotyledons are yellowing off and on a couple plants the bottom leaves are just beginning to yellow a bit. That means they are hungry


----------

